# Cavaqueen la resaca tour Spain & France



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

For anyone that is interested, I have started a blog on our tour from home to Spain & France, just click the blog link

cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi cavaqueen. There is nothing I enjoy more than a good blog. I have read sallytrafic /geraldandannie / peejay ect. They have a little BLOG box at the bottom can you get one please it makes it easy for use to go there. Enjoying it so far.I liked the emergency instructions for the site. Many Thanks Bob.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blog*

Hi

How do I get to the blog?

R

Edit - disregard - I found it.

Front page and click on bloggs.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Bob & Jane,

I would like to have blog on the bottom of the page, but don't know how to do it, as Rapido says you can go to the front page

thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,

I have now managed to put a blog button on the bottom of the page, for an easy link (thanks to everyone for telling me how)

cavaqueen


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For anyone that is interested, I have started a blog on our tour from home to Spain & France, just click the blog link
> 
> cheers Cavaqueen


Hi Cavaqueen,

A great read. Thanks for taking the time to write it.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

